# Absolute BEST duplicator



## Ron Mc (Mar 12, 2006)

I just got back in town and am closing a deal on 1000 pens. The kit style is perfect for a duplicator.
What would anyone consider to be the BEST. I need it to be accurate and consistent.
I know this is a horrible thought but it just makes sense on this order. I'm not bringing up the kit type until after I contact the manufacturer.


----------



## wpenm (Mar 12, 2006)

Ron,
I have had similar orders and I bought a Vega Midi Lathe Duplicator for use on these. It works great but I honestly think that I can turn them faster by hand. Alot depends on the wood that is being used and if you are just turning straight barrels or getting a little fancy. They take some getting use too. Good luck and congrats on the great order.
P.S.
You probably know this but something I found usefull was to mount the duplicator on the back of your lathe with the cutter turned over. This alows you to do some detail work using the front  of the lathe with your rest and also makes for easier sanding and finishing.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 12, 2006)

PSI sells a complete lathe for just such production turning. Might be worth considering. Then you can keep your regular lathe free for other projects too.


----------



## woodbutcher (Mar 12, 2006)

I figure the absolute best duplicator on the planet is an experienced turner w/ a sharp tool. Mylimited experience with a duplicator has been less than favorable. Hope this helps,
              Jim


----------



## TomServo (Mar 13, 2006)

You could always get a little sherline lathe with a CNC rig; perfect pens every time.. you still gotta sand manually though. Duplicators and the sherline are always going to use carbide or HSS bits, no sharp skews.

I think in the long run (ha ha) the sanding is going to be the worst part of it with a duplicator setup of any kind.


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info! By the look of these comments I believe my funds would be better spent buying another lathe and putting one of my dogs to work.[]


----------



## Dario (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodbutcher_
> <br />I figure the absolute best duplicator on the planet is an experienced turner w/ a sharp tool.



I have to agree.  

It so happened there are a few here who need extra work LOL [].  If you need help (subs), I am sure there will be lots of interested people.

Congratulations on the big...no...HUGE sale!!!


----------



## Dario (Mar 13, 2006)

BTW, I forgot, if you need help with the blanks....[]

(I know...I am shameless)


----------



## bgray (Apr 20, 2006)

You have 1000 pens to turn?  Let's say that conservativeley, you sell them for $10-15 each.  This comes out to $10,000-15,000 (conservatively).

For $2,225 you could get outfitted with a complete Sherline CNC setup. 

You would hit one button, and walk away to drill blanks, glue blanks, assemble...whatever.  When you return to the Sherline, you would only need to sand and finish. 

Then in the future, you would have a super-fast and efficient setup for pens.

http://www.sherline.com/CNCprices.htm


----------

